# THE PACT, REVISITED



## manaheim (Jun 4, 2014)

Just kidding.

Made you look.

:lmao:

Don't get mad at me. Over started it.


----------



## runnah (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## manaheim (Jun 4, 2014)

^^ bahahahahha.... PERFECT.


----------



## mishele (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## runnah (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## runnah (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## runnah (Jun 4, 2014)

Do I sense a gif party?


----------



## mishele (Jun 4, 2014)

Maybe...lol


----------



## runnah (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## runnah (Jun 4, 2014)

This one is for mish


----------



## mishele (Jun 4, 2014)

I have a pair just like that on today!!


----------



## mishele (Jun 4, 2014)

Dang it!! I can't make it work!! hehe


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 4, 2014)

Slow news day?


----------



## runnah (Jun 4, 2014)

mishele said:


> I have a pair just like that on today!!


----------



## runnah (Jun 4, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> Slow news day?


----------



## mishele (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## runnah (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Jun 4, 2014)

I could watch him do that for hours!!


----------



## runnah (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## runnah (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## runnah (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 4, 2014)

To all of y'all


----------



## Overread (Jun 4, 2014)

manaheim said:


> Just kidding.
> 
> Made you look.
> 
> ...



Aww and I was all ready to come in here and say "but I was joking!"


----------



## pjaye (Jun 4, 2014)

manaheim said:


> Just kidding.
> 
> Made you look.
> 
> ...



I'm *so mad* at you. 

I'd block you, but I recently found out you can't block mods. 

Course then I would also have to block you everywhere else we interact and that's just too much work. 

:hug::


----------



## Derrel (Jun 4, 2014)

runnah said:


>



Hey...this one's making me feel... kinda.... horny...


----------



## mmaria (Jun 4, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Hey...this one's making me feel... kinda.... horny...


 I'm sure some ladies here would like to hear you saying that on a video...


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 4, 2014)

mmaria said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Hey...this one's making me feel... kinda.... horny...
> ...


----------



## mishele (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## runnah (Jun 4, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Hey...this one's making me feel... kinda.... horny...


----------



## runnah (Jun 4, 2014)

mmaria said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Hey...this one's making me feel... kinda.... horny...
> ...


----------



## baturn (Jun 4, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...



See! Now that's funny.


----------



## runnah (Jun 4, 2014)

baturn said:


> See! Now that's funny.


----------



## terri (Jun 4, 2014)

manaheim said:


> Just kidding.
> 
> Made you look.
> 
> ...



  


That's for blaming Over.   Man up, wabbit - you _wanted_ to do it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snerd (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## snerd (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## runnah (Jun 4, 2014)

snerd said:


>


----------



## mishele (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## runnah (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## Steve5D (Jun 4, 2014)

I got nothin' to add.

I'm just sittin' here laughing my ass off...


----------



## mishele (Jun 4, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> I got nothin' to add.
> 
> I'm just sittin' here laughing my ass off...


----------



## snerd (Jun 4, 2014)

mishele said:


>



Loved him with Marisa Tomei in the one where he thought he was a baboon boy. But only cause I'm secretly in love with Marisa.


----------



## runnah (Jun 4, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> I got nothin' to add.
> 
> I'm just sittin' here laughing my ass off...


----------



## mishele (Jun 4, 2014)

snerd said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



That shot if from Heathers...love this movie!! Oh and him...hehe


----------



## mishele (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## snerd (Jun 4, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> I got nothin' to add.
> 
> I'm just sittin' here laughing my ass off...


----------



## runnah (Jun 4, 2014)

mishele said:


> That shot if from Heathers...love this movie!! Oh and him...hehe


----------



## snerd (Jun 4, 2014)

runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > That shot if from Heathers...love this movie!! Oh and him...hehe



Best series in history. Evah.


----------



## manaheim (Jun 4, 2014)

Wow that's 20 minutes of my life I'll never get back. lol

I LOVE the one of the gazelle chewing.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 4, 2014)

manaheim said:


> Wow that's 20 minutes of my life I'll never get back. lol
> 
> I LOVE the one of the gazelle chewing.


----------



## runnah (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## runnah (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## mmaria (Jun 4, 2014)

so... this is how a photographic discussion thread on TPF looks like... and several mods are included in that discussion...

don't mind me... just saying... carry on....


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 4, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> I got nothin' to add.
> 
> I'm just sittin' here laughing my ass off...


----------



## mishele (Jun 4, 2014)

mmaria said:


> so... this is how a photographic discussion thread on TPF looks like... and several mods are included in that discussion...
> 
> don't mind me... just saying... carry on....


----------



## mmaria (Jun 4, 2014)

mishele said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > so... this is how a photographic discussion thread on TPF looks like... and several mods are included in that discussion...
> ...


I expected you'll just kill me!   I feel so relieved... for now....


----------



## snerd (Jun 4, 2014)

mmaria said:


> so... this is how a photographic discussion thread on TPF looks like... and several mods are included in that discussion...
> 
> don't mind me... just saying... carry on....


----------



## snerd (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## snerd (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## snerd (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## Overread (Jun 4, 2014)

snerd you realise that by posting that clown you've just earned your place on Teri's deathlist!


----------



## table1349 (Jun 4, 2014)

manaheim.... you deserve this more than over.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 4, 2014)

What Terri will do to snerd.


----------



## snerd (Jun 4, 2014)

Overread said:


> snerd you realise that by posting that clown you've just earned your place on Teri's deathlist!



Darn! I knew it was somebody, but couldn't remember who. Just my luck it's a moderator!!!


----------



## pgriz (Jun 4, 2014)

And not just "a moderator", but Teri (actually, maybe in this context, TERRI!)  :mrgreen:  Was nice seeing you around Snerd.  Who did you designate in the will to inherit the new camera?


----------



## snerd (Jun 4, 2014)

I was wondering why this thread suddenly went dead!!  (gulp!)


----------



## table1349 (Jun 4, 2014)

snerd said:


> I was wondering why this thread suddenly went dead!!  (gulp!)









Nice to see ya.....wouldn't wanta be ya.


----------



## mishele (Jun 5, 2014)

Good morning!!!


----------



## mmaria (Jun 5, 2014)

a very good morning to you! you look like you need it


----------



## mishele (Jun 5, 2014)

mmaria said:


> a very good morning to you! you look like you need it


Feelin better now...


----------



## runnah (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## runnah (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## runnah (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## runnah (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## runnah (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## runnah (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## runnah (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## runnah (Jun 5, 2014)

I see where this is going...


----------



## mishele (Jun 5, 2014)

HERE?!


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## snerd (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## snerd (Jun 5, 2014)




----------

